
Thoughts on Atom Building in the Pattern Library - andygrunwald
http://tech.trivago.com/2016/06/16/thoughts-on-atom-building-in-the-pattern-library/
======
olav
Two thoughts:

(1) Much of the complexity of the OP's example is due to the fact that the
template language they use, Twig, does not abstract HTML. If they would use a
higher level templating language, e.g. Jade ([http://jade-
lang.com/](http://jade-lang.com/)) much of the need to have such things as his
proton pattern, would not even arise. Another attempt at a living styleguide
generator, [http://bedrock.mono.company/](http://bedrock.mono.company/) does
just that.

(2) The very necessity to discuss atom vs. molecule makes me think that maybe
the distinction is not such a good idea after all. Harry Roberts in his ITCSS
has just "components" [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OKZOV-
iLj4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OKZOV-iLj4) . The other layer that
Harry has, "objects", is subsumed under "atoms". This leads to another round
of fruitless discussions.

